
Changing Career from Avionics SW Eng to Web Developer - subxion
I&#x27;ve been out of work about 2 years where I previously worked developing embedded SW for an Avionics company in the Ada programming language for 9 years.  Avionics has pigeon holed me into that field of engineering.<p>I&#x27;m wanting to transition into some form of Web Developer.  There are many opportunities for Javascript developers as it is the highest rated keyword on Indeed.com in Denver, where I live.  In addition Java keyword is ranked very high as well.<p>Thus far I&#x27;ve been taking a Full Stack Web Development course on Coursera and getting certificates that I can add to my linked-in profile.  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;specializations&#x2F;full-stack)<p>I feel lost, in that I am not sure if this will be enough to get a job, let alone an entry-level job (which there isn&#x27;t many listed).  It would be nice to get a job where I could get paid to learn but that seems out of reach.<p>With my experience as a Software Engineer working on embedded software I am wondering if this will give me any sort of credit towards landing a job in Web Development, whether it is back-end or front-end or both.<p>What would you guys say I should focus on doing?  Almost every job tends to request 2 or more years experience using the various technologies used in full-stack development.  Should I focus on just one part (front-end&#x2F;back-end)?  Should I keep taking classes or start working on a project that I can show employers?  Any advice is appreciated!  Thank you.
======
digikata
There are likely more skills that you have beyond language which you have
developed in Avionics SW. There are high verification/validation SW work
environments which you probably have developed skills (e.g. medical or
automotive). There are likely 'complex systems' or architecture areas of
software where you might have developed transferable skills - esp. if you've
done things such as Avionics integration. (perhaps cloud/big data/web backend)
Then there is general embedded work (pickup C/C++).

I'd definitively look into some side projects or select some open source
projects to contribute to just to demonstrate that picking up new environments
isn't difficult. The certificate does that too - but personally side-
projects/open source speak to me a little more. It's largely a matter of what
you're interested in, but I'd lose the thought that because the language & dev
environment is new, you'd come in at an entry level. With 9 years of
experience in SW, you're a mid to senior dev and you should take confidence in
the value of that experience.

------
maindrive
If you are interested in landing a web developer front end job, you can start
by developing some utility websites as part of your portfolio. Should you
succeed to learn framweworks like React.js/Backbone.js + html 5 + basic
java,sql. I think you could definitely land the job.

However, if I was you I would have continued in embedded SW and tried my hands
on Arduino, Python, c++ and tried in another such job. As it would have
allowed me to progress on what I have already learned.

But it depends on you, what motivates and interests you between the 2.

------
DrNuke
Well, first thing is write down a full list and make sure to re-use your
previous bag of skills as much as possible: you are starting again but not as
a zero in software development! That said, it will be more a network problem
than a technical one. Just go out, meet real people in the field and tell them
the same things you have just written here. Cold calls to local shops may help
too. Good luck!

------
cdnsteve
Go to a developer meetup in your area. You'll be able to network, ping senior
developers for ideas and get to know some local dev shops in the area. You
could even walk out with a job, most folks are often looking for devs that
attend or sponsor.

~~~
jtap
This. The best job offers, and jobs have come through my network. Meetups are
the best way to grow your network.

------
kohanz
During your work in Avionics, were you subject to some form of regulation and
perhaps worked within a quality system? If so, consider other fields where
that experience is highly valued, such as medical devices.

------
saluki
I transitioned from civil engineering to web/software dev, here are my
thoughts. (this is getting long, hope you find it useful). Feel free to email
me <my HN username> at gmail

Start by getting paid gigs so you can start building up your two year window
of experience, most of your learning will happen on paid projects so try
connecting locally with anyone needing even a basic website.

This way you can start earning some money and learning on the job.

You can start simple as a sole proprietor, no need for spending time and money
on an LLC or Inc initially.

Not sure where you are in the learning process but here are some thoughts.
Once you have html and css and hosting under your belt you can create basic
websites for local businesses.

I always recommend starting with HTML and CSS (check out the head first HTML
and CSS book, it's a great place to start).

Develop locally on MAMP or WAMP (go mac if you can, a macbook air 13" is
perfect, grab an external monitor off amazon if you need more screen space).
Use sublime text for your editor.

Get a simple shared hosting account and domain name to play around with
setting up a domain (DNS, A record, pointing it to your hosting (Add on
subdomains). You can use filezilla to FTP files up and down.

Go through the head first html and css book, working both locally and setting
up sites on your hosting.

After that install wordpress.org locally and on your hosting, it will help you
get familiar with php and mysql, there is a lot to learn using wordpress but
some of your clients might be interested for making their own edits.

After that you can go through the headfirst javascript book.

Then I would work through their jQuery book.

Next go through the php and mysql book.

So after that you'll be ready to start a simple web app. I would recommend
creating a basic one using just PHP (no framework). Setup a login, logout,
dashboard, to do list or other personal tracking project. You don't need to
spend lots of time on it just see how things work behind the scenes.

After that I would move to a framework Laravel (php) and Rails (ruby). I would
play around with both to see which one you like. Laracasts.com and
Railscast.com are great learning locations.

I think laravel is easier to learn. Use Homestead (local virtual machine box)
and forge ($10/mo) for deployment to Digital Ocean ($5-$10/mo to start).

Not all this can take some time. If you have a knack for doing this you can
take on local projects or even projects you aren't sure you can handle and
learn on the job.

A contract is best, but for local projects and most remote I work with just a
scope of work and quote in an email.

I typically invoice incrementally esp. with new clients to make sure they are
paying and happy with your work.

So feel free to break projects down in to small milestones so you don't work
on something a week and then have the client say this isn't what I want we're
done here.

I usually invoice 50% for a milestone up front, then the remaining amount and
50% of the next milestone is due upon delivery of that milestone for review
and don't start the next milestone till that is paid. Client can provide
feedback from milestones during the process and those are updated if they are
with in scope. New features outside scope = new milestone/quote for additional
work.

(lots of thoughts on invoicing/process but this will get you started).

As far as your direction. I would work toward software developer/web app
developer with Rails or Laravel. Rails is probably higher pay and more jobs
but laravel is coming along. You can do full stack for web app development,
but there is a lot to learn.

Check out angular and vue.

Also for your web apps check out mandrill(email) and stripe(payments).

Good luck with your transition, it's a long road, and will take a while to get
back to your previous salary. If you enjoy it though it's fun.

